# Walleye fishing question



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I know this has come up before but I dont recall the answer.

If I am fishing for walleye and I get my limit of 5 fish, can I continue to target that species and catch and release them? Or must I stop targeting that species for the day once I have my limit?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Westlakedrive said:


> I know this has come up before but I dont recall the answer.
> 
> If I am fishing for walleye and I get my limit of 5 fish, can I continue to target that species and catch and release them? Or must I stop targeting that species for the day once I have my limit?



You have this problem often Wes??????? :lol:


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Only on Fremont!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I have been told if your limit is in the livewell or cooler or stringer and you caught another, you must unhook an release immediately so as not to have more than one limit. If culling (whether increasing or decreasing the size) you must release one from your limit (must be alive and releasable from a livewell (not from a stringer or cooler with ice)) before you add the next one to your livewell.

Its kinda falls on the discretion of the CO and what he sees you do.

Got this info from a DNR e-mail from Lansing and from a CO.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> You have this problem often Wes??????? :lol:




0' Fremont Swami ....


:lol:


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Boehr or Dead Short, could you weigh in on this? I'm thinking about fishing some walleye tournaments solo next year and wondered about this as well.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Culling fish or catching fish and replacing the smaller fish in your possession is illegal. I am guessing you aren't referring to culling fish though. I get this question asked to me a lot by ice fisherman. You can continue to fish, but you would be required to immediately release any fish whose possession limit is maxed out. Of course this also depends on the species targeted and method used. If you are spearing pike and reach your limit, you will no longer be able to spear (for obvious reasons).


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

It has been discussed a number of times. Just search culling.

How it is enforced will be up the the Officer at the scene.


----------

